# Fall MBA Conference



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Has anyone got the information for the fall MBA conference? Other than the dates. What classes are being offered? Is anyone signed up and going?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What is the MBA? I know NBA, but they don't call the games a conferance.

 Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Check your signature line Al . . . unless you're no longer a member?

The following information "may" be what they were seeking:

The MBA (Michigan Beekeeper's Association) fall conference 
will be held October 25 & 26, 2013 at the Holiday Inn Gateway Centre in Flint, Michigan. 
More information about the conference will be posted in the near future. 
MBA members will have a discounted registration fee as compared to non-members. 
Being a member of SEMBA only doesn&#8217;t count. 
Also, if you register on-line before the conference, 
an additional discount will be available.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> Check your signature line Al . . . unless you're no longer a member?
> 
> The following information "may" be what they were seeking:
> 
> ...


Yes this is exactly what I was asking about. I joined it today and will be signing up for the conference as soon as we get any information on it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH!!!! that MBA. Didn't have a clue it was Michigan.

http://www.michiganbees.org/ Terry Toland president, From the Seven Ponds Club in Madamora Michigan.

The fall conferance usally does not have classes. Some times a speaker comes in and talks about some subject but mostly it is members Like Roger Sutherland speaking on a subject or Winn Harless and others. 
It is also when they elect officers and get persons to be the dristrict Reps.

ANR week In the spring at MSU is when they have classes. SEMBA Also has classes at it's spring comferance At Schoolcraft College. SEMBA also holds a regular class for several months for beginning bee keepers as well as an advanced course.

 Al

http://sembabees.org/


----------

